# 2 male bettas together?



## bettabri (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi guys. This may sound crazy but I was wondering if anyone was able to ever keep 2 male betta fish together? I would never want to put my fish babies in danger but I have a divided 10 gallon tank and taking care of a rescue who is floating in his cup in the main tank (he's getting treatment for other health problems at this point) I've noticed that both fish do not seem to mind each other. They will see each other look and swim away. Ive only seen one flare one time. They have been in clearly able to see each other for a week. I am wondering of there is any possibility that they could actually live together? I have other 4 other bettas who are absolutely more aggressive and often flare at each other. Could these particular boys be easy going enough share a tank? Also, has anyone ever successfully kept males together? 

thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a very hot topic on this forum so you are likely going to receive some fairly passionate responses. 

IMO, it's simply not worth the risk. These fish are simply too unpredictable, and if something goes wrong and you are not around to intervene, it could very quickly lead to serious injury or even death for one or both, fish. 

There's also no way of telling how tolerant your males would be of each other once there is no barrier between them. I've found that they can react very differently once the threat becomes real.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No sooner or later one attacks the other. It might not happen immediately but sooner or later it will.

I usually keep male bettas so they can see each other if like yours they don't mind each other. My tanks are kept vertical side by side. If by chance you are itching for another male betta- getting another tank and doing a vertical arrangement will give you more room.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Betta splendens are Siamese Fighting Fish, they got that name for a reason, and the aggressive instinct is still in them. Keeping males in the same tank without a secure divider between them will never go well. Even sororities of females with densely planted tanks can get very ugly/deadly.


----------

